# Melatonin for goats?



## amandanicole1746

Have any of y'all ever given your goats melatonin? 
I have been researching it and it seems it will help prevent heat stress (I live in GA, it's already in the high 90's). And it is used to promote hair growth. I'm just wondering if it is something that has been used on goats.

Sorry if this is not posted in the right spot. I'm wanting to use it on show goats, so I figured this might be the right thread?


----------



## ksalvagno

Never heard of using it on goats. Electrolytes in water helps a lot.


----------



## goatblessings

I use powdered Gatorade in their water in the summer and at shows. Start it prior to showing at home, keeps them drinking and they don't go off their water if it tastes different. Mine like the orange for some reason


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree.


----------



## jadesgoats4life

We give Melatonin to our show goats. We use it for hair growth and I think it's helped a lot. I will be trying Gatorade in the water. Any idea on where to buy powered Gatorade?


----------



## groovyoldlady

jadesgoats4life said:


> We give Melatonin to our show goats. We use it for hair growth and I think it's helped a lot. I will be trying Gatorade in the water. Any idea on where to buy powered Gatorade?


YOu can get powdered Gatorade at Walmart or most grocery stores. It is usually with the powdered drink mixes like Crystal Lite or 4C.


----------



## jadesgoats4life

Great! Thanks


----------

